# Need a saturday night film recommendation



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Browsing Netflix and Amazon and nothing jumping out so any recommendations for a decent recent release saturday night beer pizza and popcorn movie?

Nothing too engaging or that takes itself too seriously, couple of car chases or fights would be fine, a bit of humour maybe, underdog comes good type thing, maybe a heist, not averse to a boob or two either 

Recent watches are things like Kingsmen, Safe, Fast & Furious, Need for Speed, Spy, London Has Fallen, Big Game, Unknown - so you get the idea.

Go....


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Deep water horizon and Hacksaw Ridge are both fantastic films


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

I agree Hacksaw Ridge very good.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Not on Amazon or Netflix but I'm currently really enjoying a 4 part series on BBC four. They are 1 hour and a half each.
If you have catch up you could possibly try roots.

On Netflix however - FURY is a cracking film.
Also there is - 
Gone Girl which was pretty good but not got any Humour.
Water Diviner is also very good.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hateful Eight
Lock Stock for some good Old School fisticuffs and laughs, old but gold.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Deep water horizon is good, albeit not very funny!

If you want something really easy watching & slightly document like, try 'Founder' - about McDonald's, alot better than you might think!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Searching for sugarman. 
Not want you're wanting but it's a cracking story.


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

John Wick. Bit like Bourne. Fast action even if a bit far fetched.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Cheers all, will scope those out!

Lock Stock might be a great shout tho
Thinking about that, Jason Statham stuff usually hits the saturday night spot pretty well tbh
Oh... maybe time to seek out Crank again, what a movie that is!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

13 hours is quite good, didnt think i would enjoy it too much as it's a Michael Bay film but it was really enjoyable and not your usual Americans are the greatest warriors in the world cobblers


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

13 hours is a great film


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Spike85 said:


> 13 hours is a great film


Agreed. Superb film


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Spike85 said:


> 13 hours is a great film


And unsurprisingly, bombed at the box office by his normal standards, because it wasn't the usual Michael Bay type of film (Transformers, Bad Boys, The Rock) but i think that made it all the more enjoyable.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Death Sentence with Kevin Bacon

Cars,
Fights,
Chases,
Underdog overcoming bad odds.
Kinda a heist at the beginning
Can't remember about any boobies but a few may pop up :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Out of your list I can recommend London has fallen, if you like a good action flick then this is for you.


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Out of your list I can recommend London has fallen, if you like a good action flick then this is for you.


I enjoyed watching this too:thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Recent ones for us that are out on Blu-ray that we've enjoyed are

The Accountant
Sully
Deepwater Horizon
War Dogs
Hardcore Henry

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

hitman agent 47 , some cracking car chases in it


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

uggski said:


> John Wick. Bit like Bourne. Fast action even if a bit far fetched.


This is the film for you!

Gonz.


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

I really enjoyed Deadpool aswel 
the lassie in it is stunning


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks all, we've actually seen London has Fallen and enjoyed it much more than the previous one.
Deadpool was brilliant, not usually a huge comic book movie fan but loved the humour in it and it was proper comic book violence.

That Kevin Bacon thing sounds perfect!

Today's shotlist is:
Crank
Lock Stock
John Wick


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

jcp said:


> I really enjoyed Deadpool aswel
> the lassie in it is stunning


She is in Serenity, the spin off film from the TV series Firefly


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Thanks all, we've actually seen London has Fallen and enjoyed it much more than the previous one.
> Deadpool was brilliant, not usually a huge comic book movie fan but loved the humour in it and it was proper comic book violence.
> 
> That Kevin Bacon thing sounds perfect!
> ...


I'm a bit of a statham fan but Crank is a bit far fetched i think. Lock stock is ok but nowhere near as good as John Wick is. That for me is Keanu Reeves best performance since Point Break


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

muzzer said:


> She is in Serenity, the spin off film from the TV series Firefly





jcp said:


> I really enjoyed Deadpool aswel
> the lassie in it is stunning


Morena Baccarin, oh yeah I know exactly what you mean!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

Hereisphilly said:


> Morena Baccarin, oh yeah I know exactly what you mean!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I just googled her :argie:
cant believe shes 37 
think I need to watch Deadpool tonight again , lol


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

jcp said:


> I just googled her :argie:
> cant believe shes 37
> think I need to watch Deadpool tonight again , lol


If you like her in that she's pretty hot in Gotham and Stargate Atlantis (going back a bit)

But yeah definitely hot stuff

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Spike85 said:


> 13 hours is a great film


Sounds good, can't find it on Netflix though.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Hereisphilly said:


> If you like her in that she's pretty hot in Gotham and Stargate Atlantis (going back a bit)
> 
> But yeah definitely hot stuff
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Ahhh i forgot about that, was it Atlantis though? i seem to recall she was in SG1 as the god of the Ori.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

muzzer said:


> Ahhh i forgot about that, was it Atlantis though? i seem to recall she was in SG1 as the god of the Ori.


Ah yeah you're right, whoops! Shows how long ago I watched those

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

dead mans shoes - mate brought this round to his ex-gf's meet the parents night!

dog soldiers is another british classic


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Best laid plans and all that! Despite having a decent shortlist, ended up watching The Bank Job with Jason Statham.

Really enjoyed it but thought it would have benefited from a 70's soundtrack throughout.

As an aside, I don't think Morena Baccarin is a very good actress, very wooden at points in Homeland and Gotham.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Just seen an advert for john wick 2 !!!!!

I just watched criminal with Kevin Costner on Netflix and it was pretty decent really.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Best laid plans and all that! Despite having a decent shortlist, ended up watching The Bank Job with Jason Statham.
> 
> Really enjoyed it but thought it would have benefited from a 70's soundtrack throughout.
> 
> As an aside, I don't think Morena Baccarin is a very good actress, very wooden at points in Homeland and Gotham.


Who said anything about her being a good actress? 😂😂😂😂

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

bradleymarky said:


> Just seen an advert for john wick 2 !!!!!


Taking my stepson to see it Thursday night, can't wait


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Hereisphilly said:


> Who said anything about her being a good actress? 😂😂😂😂


Good point, well made :lol:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Keep the good film suggestions coming particularly Action and comedy as I'm making a list! Its so hard picking films from the trailers. All films look good on the trailer until you realise you have just watched all the best bits.

We watched Get Hard the other day not the greatest of films but actually quite funny and if your brains hurting after a long day and you just want to be entertained its worth a look.


----------



## getshawty (Apr 8, 2008)

I watched Masterminds with Owen Wilson, the other week and I found that so funny.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

For anyone still following, Central Intelligence is a perfect saturday night movie imho.

Also watched a Street Cat Named Bob which is not something we'd usually watch on a sat night but got an amazon voucher so gave it a go, slow burn but really enjoyed it.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> For anyone still following, Central Intelligence is a perfect saturday night movie imho.
> 
> Also watched a Street Cat Named Bob which is not something we'd usually watch on a sat night but got an amazon voucher so gave it a go, slow burn but really enjoyed it.


The missus has been waiting for this to come out on Blu-ray after reading the book, good to know it's a good film

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

rita sue and bob too


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

New Reacher film? Never go Back? Not seen it yet, first one was ok, apart from Tom Cruise playing a guy that's supposed to be 6ft odd:lol:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Darlofan said:


> New Reacher film? Never go Back? Not seen it yet, first one was ok, apart from Tom Cruise playing a guy that's supposed to be 6ft odd:lol:


Agreed, if the film hadn't been linked to the books and the character was a different name, would have been decent but having spent many years and countless hours reading the books, just couldn't get past it.


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

War Dogs, really enjoyed


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Lone Survivor. What a movie. One of my favourites. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

Cookies said:


> Lone Survivor. What a movie. One of my favourites.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Most certainly an excellent film. One that I was a little hesitant about initially.

Capitan Philips has recently been added to Netflix and is worth a watch. I also enjoyed The Santa Clarita Diet recently which I enjoyed thoroughly, but may be an acquired taste.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hacksaw Ridge - Great movie :thumb:

Passengers isn't bad either , if your watching it with your Mrs


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Have to say, watched The Nice Guys last night, was pretty funny. Really enjoyed it.


----------

